# Who is the tallest or smallest, fattest or skinniest fighters in UFC history?



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Its a basic question and i am uncertain if somebody has posted this before if so i am sorry. But this question has puzzled me many times about who is the smallest or tallest or fattest or skinniest? 

I can take a guess at Semmy Schilt being the tallest but i am uncertain of the others.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Emmanuel Yarborough was the biggest. He weighed over 600lbs in a UFC fight. I don't know how accurate this list is and you would have to research who actually fought in the ufc but heres a toplists for sizes. http://www.mmawiz.com/toplists

edit: the list does have flaws.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Semmy Schilt (6'10-7') and Gan McGee (6'10) are the tallest. Sherk, Griffin, and other LWs are probably pretty close to the shortest (5'6), but I can't be sure.

I have to think that Curran was the smallest guy ever to fight in the UFC, since he's at 135 now.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont think Semmy ever had a fight in the ufc but im not sure, if he didnt the tallest would probably be Gan Mcgee or tim silvia the fattest was emmanuel yarbsomething from back in the day the shortest maybe jens pulver or sean sherk not sure just guesses


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Skinniest? Probably Corey "Toothpick Legs" Hill.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

*Tallest*-Semmy Schilt *(6'11 1/2)*
*Biggest*-Emmanuel *(fat)*
*Skinniest*-I would say Nate Diaz
*Shortest*-Joe son (Random Task) *(5'4)*...and he was like 236 pounds lol.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Skinniest is Hill by far.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

dario03 said:


> Emmanuel Yarborough was the biggest. He weighed over 600lbs in a UFC fight. I don't know how accurate this list is and you would have to research who actually fought in the ufc but heres a toplists for sizes. http://www.mmawiz.com/toplists


I wouldn't trust that too much, it says loads of fighters were 5'1" rather than 5'11".


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wtf...

They have Igor as 5,1??? Is this true?? was he really that short fighting in hw. Cant be.

http://www.mmawiz.com/fighters/16:Igor_Vovchanchyn


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jcal said:


> I dont think Semmy ever had a fight in the ufc but im not sure, if he didnt the tallest would probably be Gan Mcgee or tim silvia the fattest was emmanuel yarbsomething from back in the day the shortest maybe jens pulver or sean sherk not sure just guesses


Semmy has had a couple UFC fights, actually.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Manny Y was about 618lbs in one UFC event.

I think I pretty much said all of them already lol, maybe not Nate Diaz.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Skinniest isn't really something you can quantify, so I went with who was likely the smallest in weight.

Also, completely forgot about Joe Son as shortest.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> Manny Y was about 618lbs in one UFC event.
> 
> I think I pretty much said all of them already lol, maybe not Nate Diaz.


Yeah I think you got em, most people usually think Manny's the shortest but I think you're right, I can't think of anyone smaller than Joe Son.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Nate Diaz is the skinniest i have seen so far.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nah I think Corey Hill must be the skinniest.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> Nah I think Corey Hill must be the skinniest.


agreed
Corey hill has to be skinnier then nate diaz.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> agreed
> Corey hill has to be skinnier then nate diaz.


Yeah a 6'4 lightweight who is taller than most LHW's & some HW's has to be skinnier than Nate Diaz


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Wtf...
> 
> They have Igor as 5,1??? Is this true?? was he really that short fighting in hw. Cant be.
> 
> http://www.mmawiz.com/fighters/16:Igor_Vovchanchyn



Yeah the site has some major mistakes. They also list some fighters as being 1 years old...

And I wonder if Gamburyan is shorter than Joe son. I recall Rogan or Goldie questioning his 5'5" billing and he does look pretty short.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dario03 said:


> Yeah the site has some major mistakes. They also list some fighters as being 1 years old...
> 
> And I wonder if Gamburyan is shorter than Joe son. I recall Rogan or Goldie questioning his 5'5" billing and he does look pretty short.


Nah, Gambur is 5'5


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

jcal said:


> I dont think Semmy ever had a fight in the ufc


:confused02:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

BMI:

Nate Diaz - 21

Corey Hill - 18.9


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

XitUp said:


> BMI:
> 
> Nate Diaz - 21
> 
> Corey Hill - 18.9


You scientist you.raise01:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't mean to be the gay one in the group...but....just to keep this thread going...how bout the ugliest...I would have to put my vote up for....


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

D.P. said:


> I don't mean to be the gay one in the group...but....just to keep this thread going...how bout the ugliest...I would have to put my vote up for....


GET THAT LIP AWAY FROM ME!!!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry, I meant:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

XitUp said:


>


Ahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## wayne2000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bazza89 said:


> GET THAT LIP AWAY FROM ME!!!


he looks like Matt Damon


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Sorry, I meant:


sin city is pretty much my fave movie that's awesome.

im pretty sure they based that character on lindland.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Hellboy said:


> :confused02:


who did Semmy fight in ufc there was 18 months I couldnt watch UFC but I thought ive seen every one on replay


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jcal said:


> who did Semmy fight in ufc there was 18 months I couldnt watch UFC but I thought ive seen every one on replay


Josh Barnett and Pete Williams UFC 31 & 32


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

They just had Semmy vs Petey on Ultimate Knockouts on Spike about a half hour ago (Eastern time)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn missed it was playin frisbee with the pup. For skinniest gotta be Corey with Kendall behind him


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

jcal said:


> who did Semmy fight in ufc there was 18 months I couldnt watch UFC but I thought ive seen every one on replay


you need to watch UFC 31, a classic and a must watch for any fan. Liddell's break through, the infamous spinning backfist, and one of the Couture/Rizzo fights Joe Rogan always talks about.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

somethingclever said:


> you need to watch UFC 31, a classic and a must watch for any fan. Liddell's break through, the infamous spinning backfist, and one of the Couture/Rizzo fights Joe Rogan always talks about.


Thanks man , I hope my local video store has it or maybe I can get it from MMA Linker


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

jcal said:


> Damn missed it was playin frisbee with the pup. For skinniest gotta be Corey with Kendall behind him


right on


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

somethingclever said:


> you need to watch UFC 31, a classic and a must watch for any fan. Liddell's break through, the infamous spinning backfist, and one of the Couture/Rizzo fights Joe Rogan always talks about.


That would be Rizzo vs Couture 1, which is one of the best HW fights ever. Serra vs Shonie was also really entertaining. I was shocked that Serra's MMA BJJ was actually offensive and not defensive.



> he looks like Matt Damon


Yeah, if Matt Damon rode the short bus.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry guys i said skinniest and really lightest would have been much more apropriate. Thanks for clearing this out for me.


----------



## the akebono (Jun 3, 2010)

its akebono the biggest?


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

struve is quite tall I think him and sylvia were very similar height


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

the akebono said:


> its akebono the biggest?


Epic Grave Digging is Epic.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Chileandude said:


> Epic Grave Digging is Epic.


Either way he can't win, either he digs up an old thread and gets flamed, or he creates the same subject of the old thread, and someone bitches about the search tool and there already being a thread for that topic.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

georgie17891 said:


> struve is quite tall I think him and sylvia were very similar height


actually i think struve is taller...and probably the tallest currently in the ufc. Semmy schilt is a bit taller i guess, didnt even tknow he was in UFC but if he was he is listed as taller in wiki..not that its 100% true if its from wiki.

wiki:
6 ft 11 in (2.11 m) struve
6 ft 8 in (2.03 m) Sylvia
2.12 m (6 ft 11+1⁄2 in) Schilt

but who knows


----------

